# Fire put out on Irish Sea ferry



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/south_of_scotland/7045175.stm


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

It's comforting that the automatic system was well maintained and saftey procedures were followed.
One question, time factors were quoted as BST, is that British Summer Time ?in mid October???
Cheers 
Ted


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes Ted, the clocks haven't gone back yet untill nearly November.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*The end of BST*

Without wishing to tread on Coastie's toes:

_The Summer Time Act 1972 originally defined the period of British Summer Time to start at 2 am (GMT) on the morning of the day after the third Saturday in March or, if that was Easter Day, the day after the second Saturday. It was to end at 2 am (GMT) on the day after the fourth Saturday in October.

The duration of British Summer Time (BST) can be varied by Order of Council and in recent years has been changed so as to bring the date of the start of Summer Time into line with that used in Europe. So Summer time is now in force from the last Sunday in March until the last Sunday in October._

*All of which comes down to 2 am on Sunday 28th October 2007 for this year.*

Which as Coastie says, is "nearly November"
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

which, for those of us that suffer from S.A.D is a time to gather in our nuts, and go for hibernation!see you in spring unless some s*d wakes me up before hand!


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

nhp651 said:


> which, for those of us that suffer from S.A.D is a time to gather in our nuts, and go for hibernation!see you in spring unless some s*d wakes me up before hand!


Vitamin D will sort out the SAD

We watched from the office windows, a number of cruise ships coming in the harbour and talked about a fire onboard. Scarey to think of the panic that would ensue.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

cheers, Jok can you get that in drinkable alcoholic version.if so it's worth staying awake for !


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Well I am sure you could dissolve it in the G&T or R&C
I usually wash mine down with R&C.

Seriously though, I realized last year that I get really depressed October til January. I never recognized it because I only ever heard of SAD in the Jan/Feb months. Around the same time I heard/read about how Vitamin D helps with the SAD. I take about 1000 IU a day during the winter. Seemed to really help.
As an added benefit it has been recently suggested it will help avoid some cancers. Given what I was exposed to on the ships, I figure I need all the help I can.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for your help there,Jok I did find that very interestig and will give it a try. was diagnosed with the problem some years ago, but the quack that diagnosed never told me about that. just a make do and lump it diagnosis.thanks again, neil.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Google Vit D for more info.
Here's one article to look at:
http://www.life-with-confidence.com/benefit-of-vitamin-d.html

Quacks(Cloud)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Fire put out on Irish Sea Ferry*

Glad to see that the fire was dealt with and safety procedures worked so well.

As for Vitamin supplements, don't waste your money. SAD is certainly a problem for some, but I can't see how Vitamin D can help unless you have Rickets, a defeciency of Vitamin D. Cod liver oil is a rich source of Vitamin D, so eat as much cod as you can. It may not help SAD, but it will certainly help those brave fishermen who catch them in the dark winter months.

As for vitamin D helping SAD, might as well stick them where it is always dark (Jester) 

Having said that, it is works for you then great (Thumb) 

David


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

(==D) Now, now, now...you just blew the placebo effect.....I feel depression crashing down


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

Daylight saving raised its ugly head again recently in Queensland but was again quickly put down, we still don't want the curtains to fade, the cows to go off milking or the hens to stop laying


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

when I was out there in the late 70's aleddy, Joe Bjelke Peterson said it was because it would interupt the harvesting times of the peanut farmers.....wasn't he a peanut farmer of some repute.mind you it helped the ardent boozers coming over the border into NSW for an extra hour's drink time until everywhere went 24 hour drinking.can't believe that queensland still lags behind the rest of oz.


----------



## bobw (Apr 18, 2006)

Legend has it that Joe Bjelke believed the sun shone out of his hind quarters and he was not getting up an hour early for anyone. So Queensland missed out on daylight saving.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

And nothings changed, it was also Jo's missus who alerted us all to the fading curtains, plus we have the advantage of celebrating New Year twice each year one hour apart for only half the hangover, we then eagerly await Chineese New Year for more of the same


----------

